# Dell Inspiron 14R N4010



## dobidobz (Sep 14, 2010)

Dell Inspiron 14R N4010: Nothing happens everytime I try to press the special keys in the keyboard


My laptop suddenly black out and when I surrendered it at the repair shop, I found out that the hard disk overheated and melted the parts. (AGGHHHHHhhhh.. >_<)

After it has been installed with a new OS: Windows 7 Ultimate and other drivers needed,
1) I can't find the Bluetooth.
2) The screen resolution can only be 1024x768. The screen is so stretched. Supposedly it should be 1024x800(around 800s)


ABOVE ALL,
3) When I press the keys 'Battery Info', 'Brightness down', 'Brightness up', 'Enable/Disable Touchpad', 'Sound on/off', 'volume up', 'volume down', 'pause', 'stop/play', etc, Nothing happens! WHAT'S WRONG??????? O_O

I AM SURE that the keys aren't broken or something because it still can use the Fn Keys. (The Fn keys and the special keys are on the same row of keys.)

example,
two options in ONE key:
1) brightness up
2) F5(as function "Fn")

If I Fn + (Brightness up/F5) == it will still refresh the desktop and browsers


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

This is a relatively new model if I'm not mistaken. As for your graphics, I'd go to the ATI (probably AMD) site and download the driver directly from them. I think that system has discrete Radeon graphics; the Mobility HD 5470, I think. Go check out the following web site and install the driver right from there. You should be able to get 1366x768 for resolution if you have the right driver.

amd.com

If that doesn't work, go right to the Dell sight. Here is the link:

Dell graphic drivers

As for your function key issue, I do believe you can fix that in your BIOS settings. Boot into your BIOS and look around for keyboard related options.

I hope this helps. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## dobidobz (Sep 14, 2010)

Jeepfreek said:


> This is a relatively new model if I'm not mistaken. As for your graphics, I'd go to the ATI (probably AMD) site and download the driver directly from them. I think that system has discrete Radeon graphics; the Mobility HD 5470, I think. Go check out the following web site and install the driver right from there. You should be able to get 1366x768 for resolution if you have the right driver.
> 
> amd.com
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for your help! I managed to solve #2. Above all, THANKYOUUUU so much for your reply and sharing your knowledge. :luxhello:

BIOS? I guess I'll have to research on that. It's kinda complicated. 

And by the way, In addition to my question #3 regarding the function keys, supposedly if i press them (brightness up/down, volume up/down, battery information, etc) there will be something that will appear on the screen. Just like you are in a menu in adjusting a monitor brightness, etc. There will be a small gray box and will display the info of whatever button i pressed. Such as the Battery Information key in the function key, it should display for a small amount of time the RANGE of my battery lifetime.


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm glad I was able to help; even if just a little. To get into your BIOS, press the DEL key when you computer starts booting (you may already know that). Once in there you should be able to cycle through the various screens and perhaps find an option to activate those special functions.

Best wishes!

Mike


----------

